

In Pictures: 11 Leaders In Artificial Intelligence - royalfrasier
http://www.forbes.com/2010/06/25/artificial-intelligence-leaders-entrepreneurs-technology-ai_slide.html

======
Aaronontheweb
Kind of a stupid list - I can't believe Fair Isaac didn't make that list given
that it's a public company built entirely on financial applications of machine
learning.

I had a chance to intern for Robert Hecht-Nielsen once - they do some amazing
stuff.

